# us taxes abroad



## Rsquared00 (Feb 1, 2014)

this is my first year filing taxes abroad. I work the first 7 months in the US, then moved to the UK and worked for a UK company paid in pounds for the rest of the year. Any advise on the best way to file taxes in the US? any help appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Check out IRS publication 54 https://www.irs.gov/uac/About-Publication-54 for the details.

Basically, if you choose to take the FEIE (foreign earned income exclusion) to exclude your overseas salary from US taxation, you'll need to wait to file your US returns until the 1st anniversary of your move overseas. Pub 54 includes information about exactly how to file for the appropriate extension - but basically you won't file your returns until after August 1st. If you owe any taxes on that US income, you should make sure you've paid enough in either withholdings or "estimated payments" by April 15th to avoid any interest charges.

There is also the option of taking a tax credit against any US taxes you might owe on the UK part of your income, but due to the fact that the UK tax year runs from April to April and the US tax year is a calendar year, it might be easiest in this first year to simply delay your filing until August and go with the FEIE approach. In any event, take a look at pub 54 and then come back here with specific questions. We'll help as best we can.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

